# "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl



## Nordlicht1975 (23. Juli 2007)

Guten Tach zusammen!

Nachdem ich vor ein paar Monaten (noch als ziemlicher AB-Neuling) mit einem ganz unbedarften Hinweis auf die Aktion "Petri Heil" bei Lidl ja schon mal eine regelrecht ausufernde Diskussion über Discounter-Angelgeräte, ihre Qualität, ihre Berechtigung (teilweise bis zur Existenzberechtigung der Discounter an sich! |bigeyes) usw. losgetreten habe, weiß ich gar nicht, ob ich dieses Thema hier wirklich erstellen soll...

Aber was solls! :q Ich habe nämlich heute schon wieder an der Lidl-Kasse in der Schlange gestanden und beim Blick auf den aktuellen Prospekt folgendes entdeckt:

"Bequem angeln" ab Donnerstag, 2. August

Diesmal ist es aber kein "Angel-rundum-Angebot", sondern nur eine Seite (S. 23, das ist die vorletzte Seite des Prospektes). Angeboten werden dort:

- Angler-Klappstuhl (strapazierfähiger, wasserabweisender Polyesterbezug und abnehmbarer Rutenhalter) für 39,99 €
- Buch "Der Sportfischer" (von Günther Burk, 114 S., "500 Bilder erklären Geräte, Fische und Fischereimethoden") für 7,99 €
- Angelzubehör- / Werkzeugset (inkl. Gürteltasche, Fischtöter, Zange, Fischwaage mit Maßband, Wurm-/ Ködernadel, Hakenlöser, Rutenhalter, Rachensperrer, Fischschupper, Schnurclipper) für 7,99 €
- 200-tlg. Profi-Zubehörbox für 29,99 € (das ist mir jetzt zu viel, um es aufzuzählen...)

Im Internet sind die Sachen noch nicht zu sehen, da stehen bislang erst die Angebote bis zum 30.07., aber in paar Tagen dürte das alles auch dort erscheinen.

Vielleicht interessiert das ja den einen oder anderen. Und zumindest bei einem Stuhl und/oder einem Angelbuch kann man ja nicht sooooo viel verkehrt machen...


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

@Jörg wärst so nett und würdest ein oder zwei Bilder einscannen? PLZ


----------



## KGE (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Klasse es geht wieder los .:m
Habe mir schon einen Kasten Gerstenkaltschale und eine Klinikpackung Chips besorgt.
Damit ich hier entspannt mitlesen kann :vik:


----------



## Benny1982 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Nun ja also ich kauf nix mehr von lidl was mit "Wasserdicht" was zu tun hat.

Hatte mir die Wadhose gekauft beim letzten mal dachte mir halt ok wird schon dicht sein. Die ersten 2 Einsätze war sie dass auch fast bis auf ein paar nasse flecken an meiner hose noch aber dann...

Pustekuchen mir lief die hose bis auf hüfthöhe voll und das recht zügig. Ich kam kaum wieder aus dem Flußbett raus weil das scheiss Ding so schwer war und ich noch ein stück steile böschung vor mir hatte. Eine Naht hatte sich mal eben verabschiedet.


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Das Lidl - Rod Pod vom letzten mal hab ich noch in Gebrauch das war sein Geld wert, die Freilaufrolle ist inzwischen schon zurück gegangen weil der Freilauf einfach nicht mehr ging. Von Kunstködern kann ich ebenfalls nur abraten aber alles was nichts mit Mechanik oder guten Laufeigenschaften zutun hat kann man getrost kaufen. Wobei ich bei dem Stuhl echt skeptisch wäre zu viele bewegliche Teile


----------



## Mr. Lepo (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Na das nenne ich doch mal Service!!  Welcher Discounter stellt schon seinem Kunden so eine tolle Sitzgelegenheit zur Verfügung.......? So macht doch das Warten vor jeder Kasse spaß, sei die Warteschlange noch so lang.


----------



## Bibbelmann (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

^..und das Buch dazu ist auch dabei!!

Happy X-mas


----------



## Esox_Maximus (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Hoffendlich haben die auch bald wieder diese Tollen Ruten und Schnüre,


----------



## Hechtchris (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Kauft lieber beim Angelgerätehändler ein !

Ihr kauft ja beim Angelgerätehändler auch kein Gemüse oder Joghurt oder doch ?!


----------



## Gralf (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Kauft lieber beim Angelgerätehändler ein !
> 
> Ihr kauft ja beim Angelgerätehändler auch kein Gemüse oder Joghurt oder doch ?!



Ja schade für ihn, das er das Geschäft nicht macht. Etwas Brot, Käse, kaltes Bier, Kaffee auf die Hand. Würde ich immer mitnehmen. Das ist Anglerbedarf. Eine Dosensuppe oder Gillwürstchen wären auch willkommen. 

Und an der Tankstelle nur tanken? Die waren früher auch mal in dem Glauben sie müssen nur Sprit verkaufen.

Mit etwas Sortiment dazu könnten die armen Gerätehändler den Umsatz steigern. Mir ist es ja fast peinlich immer nur eine Dose Maden zu kaufen. Wenn der Gerätehändler clever ist, dreht er den Spieß um.


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> @Jörg wärst so nett und würdest ein oder zwei Bilder einscannen? PLZ


 
Na klar, bitte schön! Und "mein" Lidl befindet sich in 24306 Plön.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

schade das es bei lidl keine maden gibt die wären doch bestimmt billiger als beim händler oder???cu

100000 fliegen können nicht irren


----------



## schrauber78 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

guck mal hinter dem laden in der tonne


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

nee danke.cu


----------



## Markus_NRW (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Achja PLÖN  da war ich doch noch zur Ostern  Schön Fischen in Schöneberg


----------



## Axel123 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Hoffendlich haben die auch bald wieder diese Tollen Ruten und Schnüre,


 
Das war aber bei "Jawoll"


----------



## MelaS72 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



Mr. Lepo schrieb:


> Na das nenne ich doch mal Service!!  Welcher Discounter stellt schon seinem Kunden so eine tolle Sitzgelegenheit zur Verfügung.......? So macht doch das Warten vor jeder Kasse spaß, sei die Warteschlange noch so lang.


stimmt Lepo :m und den Wagen auf Augenhöhe weiterschieben und mit dem Stuhl nachrutschen 


Bibbelmann schrieb:


> ^..und das Buch dazu ist auch dabei!!
> 
> Happy X-mas


nix dagegen. das Buch habe ich meinem Vater zum Geb. geschenkt. Für einen Angelanfänger alle mal ein nettes Geschenk. #6


----------



## cheech (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

was haltet ihr denn von dem stuhl #h


----------



## KGE (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Zur sache Stuhl:
Nur alleine durch das Prospekt wage ich mir nicht ein Urteil zu bilden. Sobald das Angebot in den Läden steht werde ich es mir so gut als möglich ansehen und dann Ad Hoc entscheiden. Wenn es schon recht wackelig aussieht und sich anfühlt werde ich die Finger davon lassen. 
Wenn es einen stabilen Eindruck macht werde ich einen Versuch wagen und mir einen holen. Letztendlich kann nur ein Praxistest eine endgültige Aussage über die Qualität machen.


----------



## bangBoomBong (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

...schade, dass es diesmal keinen Brandungsrutenhalter gibt, den hätte ich mir auf jeden geholt!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Jetzt auch online bei lidl zu sehn.


----------



## pucky86 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

bei dem set mit knüppel, zange usw kann man ja nicht viel fallsch machen, oder?


----------



## bangBoomBong (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Nun die "Waage" würd ich mal eher als Schätzpendel bezeichnen...


----------



## Gralf (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



pucky86 schrieb:


> bei dem set mit knüppel, zange usw kann man ja nicht viel fallsch machen, oder?



Ich glaub nicht. Für 8€ ist ja ne Gürteltasche bei. Die ist ziemlich groß. Ich glaube so eine Tasche kostet 8€ ohne Inhalt, wenn sie stabil ist.

Ich könnte mit dem Inhalt kaum was anfangen. Brauche ich nicht oder habe ich in besserer Ausführung. Aber ich schätze mal Preise:

Knüppel: 2€
Zange: 1,50€
Hakenlöser 0,50€

Bei dieser Art von Rutenhalter braucht man aber nicht versuchen den am Rheinufer in den Boden zu Rammen.


----------



## Mario563 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



Gralf schrieb:


> ....
> Bei dieser Art von Rutenhalter braucht man aber nicht versuchen den am Rheinufer in den Boden zu Rammen.


Nicht jeder der die Dinger kauft Angel am Rhein:q


----------



## Gralf (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



Mario563 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder der die Dinger kauft Angel am Rhein:q



Ok. Kiesufer mit dickeren Steinen durchsetzt ist nicht die Stelle, wo man das Teil kraftvoll reinrödeln sollte. |supergri

Mir ist aufgefallen, daß auf dem anderen Set (200 Teile) ein Emblem ist. Anscheinend "Rheinischer Fischereiverband RhFV"

Ein richtiger Tradtionsverein.  Dann sollten die ja auch dafür einstehen, daß in dem Sortiment hochwertiges brauchbares Zeug ist. Denn dann wäre es ja von erfahrenen Anglern zusammengestellt. 

Fällt mir jetzt schwer zu glauben, das so ein Set in dem Verein zusammengestellt und getestet wurde.


----------



## Mario563 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



Gralf schrieb:


> Ok. Kiesufer mit dickeren Steinen durchsetzt ist nicht die Stelle, wo man das Teil kraftvoll reinrödeln sollte. |supergri
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen, daß auf dem anderen Set (200 Teile) ein Emblem ist. Anscheinend "Rheinischer Fischereiverband RhFV"
> 
> ...


Die standen angeblich auch schon bei der Frühjahrsaktion bei LIDL Pate aber obs denn wirklich so ist???#c
Zu Absatz 1 gebe ich Dir "jetzt" vollkommen recht:vik:


----------



## Ammersee-angler (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

hab da meine Karpfenliege her. Des Teil ist so Gut.


----------



## fwteufelchen (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Nö Nö Nö,

das Lidlteil sieht schon klapprig aus!

Und ausserdem hat jeder Fachhändler bequeme stabile Stühle zum selben Preis im Laden. Und sollte da was dran sein, kann ich mich auf den Service meines Händlers verlassen.

Laßt diese Sklaventreiber mal weiter ihr Pestizid verseuchtes Obst und Gemüse verramschen.

fwteufelchen


----------



## Ronen (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



> Jetzt auch online bei lidl zu sehn.



Genau.... und zwar >>> HIER <<< 

Gruss Ronen


----------



## carpi (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Das Lidl - Rod Pod vom letzten mal hab ich noch in Gebrauch das war sein Geld wert, die Freilaufrolle ist inzwischen schon zurück gegangen weil der Freilauf einfach nicht mehr ging. Von Kunstködern kann ich ebenfalls nur abraten aber alles was nichts mit Mechanik oder guten Laufeigenschaften zutun hat kann man getrost kaufen. Wobei ich bei dem Stuhl echt skeptisch wäre zu viele bewegliche Teile


 
Jab das Rod Pod hab ich auch... das ist echt klasse hab ich auch schon oft was zu geschrieben.. is hargenau das selbe, was woanders für teilweise über 100€ raus geht.....


----------



## Piere (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Hallo, 
ich habe den Lidl Stuhl noch nicht life gesehen. Wenn es aber um die Anbauteile geht, würde ich mich davon nicht beeindrucken lassen, wenn der Stuhl ansonsten ok ist.
Ich selber habe einen Anacondastuhl mit Armlehnen. Ich finde den sehr bequem. Bei dem sind die Armlehnen auch nur mit einer  billigsten Schraube befestigt. Das wackelt alles wie ein Enten Popöchen.
Ergo, wenn der Stuhl ansonsten ok ist, kann man ihn für den Preis nehmen.
Was die Quali bei den Angelsachen anbelangt, so müssen wir uns halt dran gewöhnen, dass es richtig gute nur noch sehr selten gibt. Diese haben dann ihren Preis. Das was vom China Mann kommt ist eh fast alles baugleich oder ähnlich.


----------



## wohlfang (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Hi,
die Lidl - Seite, mit den Angeboten ab 02.08.2007, sollte man sich wirklich ansehen, denn Lidl bietet auf der gleichen Seite das nötige Reparatur - Set zum Angelzeug gleich mit an.
Z.B.:
Montagekleber
Anti Rutschband
Reparatur - Knetmasse

Viel Spass beim Basteln 
Gruss wohlfang


----------



## andreas0815 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

*Hallo,*

Kauft lieber beim Angelgerätehändler ein oder übers Internet dort gibt es auch genügend Angebote von den Fachhändlern!#6

..Qualität ist das A....und.........O!!!!!!!!!

ps.: es muß aber jeder selber wissen wo er kauft!


*Tu was du nicht lassen kannst,*
_*aber lass was du nicht tuen kannst*_


____________Gruß Andreas


----------



## Piere (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Der Einzelhandel kann für die zum Teil verbesserungswürdige Qualität nichts.
Es wird doch in bestimmten Produktbereichen kaum Spitzenqualität angeboten.
Als Beispiel nenne ich für ehemalige Spitzenprodukte das alte Bivvy-Bedchair von Fox. 
Die Nachfolger sind dagegen Massenprodukte mit mehr oder weniger kurzzeitigem Nutzungserlebnis.
 Das hat aber darin sein Gutes, dass wir dadurch sehr viele Produkte in überschaubarem Zeitfenster testen  und viele Tipps geben können.


----------



## NorbertF (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



> - Angelzubehör- / Werkzeugset (inkl. Gürteltasche, Fischtöter, Zange, Fischwaage mit Maßband, Wurm-/ Ködernadel, Hakenlöser, Rutenhalter, Rachensperrer, Fischschupper, Schnurclipper) für 7,99 €



Fischtöter find ich doof, Fischschupper auch und Rachensperrer gehören verboten 
Ich würd aber grdszl. kein Angelzeug bei Lidl kaufen. Naja auch sonst nix würde ich da kaufen


----------



## Lindaman (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Fischtöter find ich doof, Fischschupper auch und Rachensperrer gehören verboten
> Ich würd aber grdszl. kein Angelzeug bei Lidl kaufen. Naja auch sonst nix würde ich da kaufen




Wo gehst du denn einkaufen??


----------



## Feeder-Freak (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Ich überlege ob ich mir nicht den Stuhl besorgen sollte.|kopfkrat
Das Ding sieht eigentlich sehr stabil aus und preislich gesehen liegt das Teil auch im Budget eines Schülers. Ich werde mir das Teil auf alle Fälle mal anschauen vielleicht finde ich ja dann dei ein oder andere Macke.


----------



## cheech (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

stuhl sieht schon vernunftig aus werde ihn auch begutachten und warscheinlich holen wenn er um 6 nach der arbeit nicht schon ausverkauft ist|gr:


----------



## Feeder-Freak (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Wir haben da Gott sei Dank noch Ferien#6.


----------



## bobbl (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Also das Zubehörset find ich für den Preis gut,das werd ich mir zulegen.
Ich überleg mir auch just 4 Fun die Brandungsrolle zuzulegen... 9 Kugellager Alu-Ersatzspule... ist schon verlockend.
Was meint ihr dazu? Ich will jetzt dazu mal was objektives hörn und nicht: bei den Discountern kannstes Zeug am Ausgang in den Müll schmeißen...
Also LeutZ haut rein|bla:

mfg bobbl|wavey:


----------



## wirbel (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

muss jeder selber wissen ob mann bei lidl angelzubehör kaufen sollte. ich würd es nicht tun, ich gebe lieber ein paar euro mehr aus und kauf beim fachhändler. da weiß ich was ich hab und was ich brauch . mal ganz ehrlich , das meiste was lidl an angelzubehör verkauft ist doch absoluter schrott.  den stuhl werde ich mir aus neugier auch mal live anschauen aber für das geld bekommst du überall im fachgeschäft ein vernünftigen stuhl sogar im möbelfachhandel.


----------



## Gralf (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



bobbl schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir auch just 4 Fun die Brandungsrolle zuzulegen... 9 Kugellager Alu-Ersatzspule... ist schon verlockend.
> mfg bobbl|wavey:



Ich seh bei Lidl keine Brandungsrolle. Ist das neu oder kannst du einen Link posten?


----------



## Mario563 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



Gralf schrieb:


> Ich seh bei Lidl keine Brandungsrolle. Ist das neu oder kannst du einen Link posten?


HIer http://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20070802.index.ar24 ist sie


----------



## Gralf (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



Mario563 schrieb:


> HIer http://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20070802.index.ar24 ist sie



Ich seh keine Brandungsrolle. Ich bin erblindet.

Oder zeigt das PLZ-Abhängig verschiedene Sortimente an?


----------



## Mario563 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Vielleicht hier http://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20070802.p.Brandungsrolle_Surf_7000.ar24


----------



## bobbl (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

So, wo ihr sie jetzt alle gefunden habt#6:
Was haltet ihr von der Rolle? Die Ausstattung hört sich gut an oder?

mfg bobbl


----------



## Gralf (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



Mario563 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hier http://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20070802.p.Brandungsrolle_Surf_7000.ar24



Danke. Aber das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Ich seh keine Brandungsrolle mit 9 Kugellagern im Angebot. Und ich sehe nur die billigen Sets, den Stuhl und das Buch. Das gibts doch nicht.

Nächste Woche fahre ich an die Ostsee und habe keinen Schimmer wie ich da angeln soll.


----------



## Der_Monty (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Hallo,

also ich siehe die Angebote von Lidl, Aldi und Co. unskeptischer.  Habe zwar auch "Qualitäts"tackle aber fangen kann man auch mit den Discount-Angeboten. 
Außerdem ist es sogar günstiger, wenn man an Stellen, die hängerträchtig sind, die günstigen Kunstköder verwendet. Wer mag kann ja die Haken und Sprengringe gegen "Qualitäts"zubehör austauschen. 
Und wenn man Schüler/Azubi ist, freut man sich sicherlich über solche Angebote. Hauptsache man kommt ans Wasser.
Letzendlich bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen, wie viel man in sein Hobby investieren möchte.



fwteufelchen schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Laßt diese Sklaventreiber mal weiter ihr Pestizid verseuchtes Obst und Gemüse verramschen.
> 
> fwteufelchen



Hi, da kann ich Dir diesen link nur empfehlen: http://www.stern.de/tv/sterntv/591986.html?q=lidl .

Gruß, Marc.


----------



## Bibbelmann (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

beim Anblick des Badeboots mit E-Motor wird mir ganz schwindlig...


----------



## Mario563 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> beim Anblick des Badeboots mit E-Motor wird mir ganz schwindlig...


Du musst es dir ja nicht anschauen


----------



## bobbl (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Halloooooooo ignoriert ihr mich?#q
Wie steht ihr zur Brandungsrolle?
mfg#h
mfg


----------



## Bibbelmann (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

die Brandungsrolle von der letzten Aktion hatte ich  in der Hand.
Hat mich nicht  überzeugen können. Kauf irgendwas woanders von dem Geld- meine Meinung.
Philipp


----------



## Gralf (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Jetzt letztendlich sehe ich die Brandungsrolle auch. 

Ich musste tatsächlich über Google suchen, einen Angelverein im Lahn-Sieg Kreis finden, die hatten Lidl verlinkt und darüber sehe ich die Angebote.

Jedenfalls ist da auch noch eine Teleskoprute bei für 13


----------



## yamo (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Also ich sehe die Rolle im Link auch nicht...

Im allgemeinen sind meine Erfahrungen mit den Discountern (sind Askari/Angeldomäne was anderes?) recht gut.
Wer ein begrenztes Budget hat, muß sich (leider) mit diesen Angeboten auseinander setzen. Billig heißt ja nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber Geiz ist auch nicht immer geil!
Als Beispiel: Damals vor 2 Jahren gab´s ein Boloset von Aldi. Die Rute war schrott, mußte sie 2 mal umtauschen. Die Rolle ist top, läuft noch heute und hat meine zeitgleich gekaufte Abu Cardinal überlebt.
Vom Lidl hab ich einen elektr. Bißanzeiger (inkl. Bankstick) für 10(!!!) E. erstanden. Quali ist top, absolut wasserdicht und mit verstellbarer Sensibilität.
Man muß wissen ,was man will und darf an billiges Gerät keine zu hohen Erwartungen stellen.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Bei *BAY kannste dir die brandungsrolle noch billiger schnappen.
Gib mal dort unter suche Surf 7000 ein


----------



## Feeder-Freak (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Da sieht man weider einmal das die Rolle von einer bekannten Angelfirma abgeschaut wurde/gleich ist. Von daher glaube ich das diese Rolle gar nicht so schlecht sein kann. Anderseits sollte man natürlich vorsichtig sein...


----------



## Bibbelmann (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

ich bin übrigens auch ein Markenprodukt, der bekannten renommierten Marke  B-ibbelmann


----------



## bobbl (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

@ Feederfreak:
Nach welchem Vorbild meinst du, wurde die Brandungsrolle nachgebaut?

mfg bobbl


----------



## joshua (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> ich bin übrigens auch ein Markenprodukt, der bekannten renommierten Marke  B-ibbelmann


kann es sein , dass ich das Qualitätsprodukt aus dem DF kenne?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*






    Hier steht das die Rolle von B-square ist und in der ebay Auktion von Mitchell( Glaube ich|kopfkrat).



















 zur Übersicht     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Artikel 24 von 34
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  Brandungsrolle Surf 7000




Großer *Aluminium-Kurbelknauf* für perfekte Kraftübertragung
*9 Präzisions-Kugellager*
*Leistungsstarke Kopfbremse*
*Anti-Twist-Titanium-Schnurlaufröllchen*
Schnurfassung (mm/m): 0,4/300; 0,5/195; 0,6/135
*Inklusive Ersatzspule*
Übersetzung: 4,1 : 1
Maße: ca. 19 x 21 cm
Preis je Stück
 *29.99**       
* Bitte beachten Sie - Dieser Artikel kann aufgrund begrenzter Vorratsmenge bereits am ersten Angebotstag ausverkauft sein. Alle Preise ohne Deko. Für Druckfehler keine Haftung. Irrtümer vorbehalten.
printShoppingListButton('c.o.20070802.p.Brandungsrolle_Surf_7000');


----------



## bobbl (1. August 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Also ich mir das Zubehörset zugelegt,die Rolle wAr nochnicht draußen.Ich weiß nicht was an dem Zeug schlecht sein soll. Sogar die Waage geht genau.


----------



## miniclip (2. August 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

Also, ich hab mir den Stuhl heute gekauft.
Für den Preis total OK.


----------



## cheech (2. August 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

so habe mir auch den stuhl geholt also nichts gegen auzusetzen ist ganz gut das ding


----------



## paule79 (7. August 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

die rolle ist nix gutes.Guck dir nur mal die Bremsscheibe an./(Plastik)
die Kugellageranzahl sagt nix über die Rolle aus ein Edelstahllager ist besser als 2-3 Stahlkugellager.Der körper ist aus Plastik.Da  gibt es fürs fast gleiche Geld besser verarbeitete von Spro


----------



## bangBoomBong (8. August 2007)

*AW: "Bequem angeln" bei Lidl*

...und bei ebäi kostet die Rolle "Sofort-kaufen" nur 19,90€!

Meine Daiwa Emcast war nur doppelt so teuer, ist aber aber 50 mal besser.
Ich bin auch kein Freund vom neuesten und teuersten Schnick-Schnack. Meine heute noch meistgenutzten Rollen zum Posen und Grundfischen sind meine ersten beiden Junganglerrollen von Silstar ('92). Jedesmal wenn ich zum Schnurfüllen komme will mir der Händler einreden wie schlecht und kaputt die doch sind. Aber Bremse und Schnurverlegung sind noch super. 
Schnäppchen macht man aber nicht bei Ladl oder Oldi, sondern beim Angelshop des Vertrauens--> Vorjahresmodelle reichen IMHO völlig aus, kann ja kein Schrott sein, wenns letztes JAhr noch das geilste auf dem Markt war.

Ach, zugegeben, ich hab die Gürteltasche mit Zubehör gekauft...meine Frau wollte die grüne Gürteltasche haben...|wavey:


----------

